# Kathy Griffin – Hollywood-Star tanzt oben ohne



## Mandalorianer (30 März 2011)

*Kathy Griffin – Hollywood-Star tanzt oben ohne*

Was ist nur in diese Frau gefahren? Beobachter trauten ihren Augen nicht, 

als plötzlich eine scheinbar Irre nackt vor ihren Augen tanzte und wild mit den Armen fuchtelte.​ 



​

Sie zeigte sich oben ohne am Steg eines Wassergrundstücks in Miami Beach und winkte vorbei fahrenden Schiffen zu. Echt mutig, der Auftritt! Denn der Rotschopf ist in Hollywood nun wirklich kein Unbekannter. 
Den Scherz erlaubte sich die vielfach talentierte Kathy Griffin. An der Seite von Brooke Shields feierte sie ihren Durchbruch als Schauspielerin in der TV-Serie „Susan“ (1996-1999). 



Was die Komikerin, zweifache Emmy-Gewinnerin und NY Times-Bestseller-Autorin zu der außergewöhnlichen Ufer-Performance bewegt hat, ist unklar. Möglicherweise hat sie eine Wette verloren.


Jedenfalls war die 50-Jährige angereist, um im Rahmen ihres „Thank You To Broadway“-Programms im Arsht Center von Miami aufzutreten. Die Show wurde ein voller Erfolg. Und uns bleibt ihr halbnackter Auftritt im Gedächtnis…

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (30 März 2011)

jedenfalls hat sie dabei nicht dick aufgetragen


----------

